# Fan hitting shroud / 69' Goat ..



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey friends,
Getting back to a stalled restoration and will be spending a long weekend with the car.
Fan is hitting shroud (I don't remember where exactly and car's 2hrs away)
Where should I be looking to solve this problem?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike
As you mentioned, location of the rubbing area is a big clue.
Usually its the fan hitting the bottom of the shroud. 
On the several 69'-70s that have rolled thru here 
if they had fan and or shroud issues its often the engine sitting low.
I have seen the motor mounts squish or break dropping the engine
in the cradle enuf to make them rub . This makes the engine oil pan almost touch the center link too. I actually had a lemans that was hard to steer and the pan was laying on the center link.
Collapsed frames under the motor mounts can cause the engine to sit crooked . Having the motor mount frame brackets on the wrong side ?
Warped shroud is it out of round?
wrong fan ? ours are 19" on the 69
68 hoods on 69's push the top of the shroud down but I havent
seen one push hard enuf to touch the fan.
Are you using the original radiator support and shroud ?
There has been alot of chat about the repops being out of whack.
wrong tranny mount ?
Is the radiator support bushings the correct size and location ?

Scott


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If its hitting the top of the shroud check your transmission mount.


----------



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

This is great, thanks fellas. I've got stuff to look at at!
Heading up Friday night, I'll report back.
M


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, if the core support has been out of the car, double check that all the rubber biscuits are installed in the right spots. If they're off and it's not sitting at the right height then not only will you have fan problems but you'll find it impossible to get the bumper lined up.

Bear


----------



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

The nose has been an issue .. I'll check core support. Thanks!
Seeing as nose was giving us trouble and that I'm pretty sure hideaway lights aren't fully installed .. I was thinking I'd take nose off this weekend. All ears regarding this move.


----------



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

Gorgeous day to be in the garage!
Here are some shots of motor mounts.
Anything look amiss?


----------



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

Tough crowd ; )

Home. Great New England weekend to work on a car ...
Shimmed both sets of (smooshed) core biscuits to correct width which took care of fan/shroud conflict.
I'll order fresh this week.

Onward and upward,
M


----------

